# I'm thinking about a tortoise as a pet...



## kitchentales (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a tortoise as a pet, but before I do anything, I want to make sure to do as much research as I can. So, I thought it might be a good idea to post something here, in the hopes that you all can give me some good advice.

First question: I have a pet cockatiel - would that be a problem? I've found a few articles about having cats/dogs and tortoises, but nothing so far about birds. (Cockatiels are the small yellow/gray birds, not the giant white Cockatoo.) I would also like to get a dog in the future, when I have a bigger place of my own, and I have read in a few places that dogs and tortoises aren't good mixes either. (Though at the moment I live in a house with 3 cats with my bird, and everything is fine, I just keep a close eye on things.)

Beyond that, I'm looking for any advice anyone can offer. Pros and cons of owning a tortoise? Which type is best? (I know I want a small one, and was looking at the Russians and Greeks. Anything bigger than 1ft is too big.) Do they keep well in Calgary AB, with our cold dry weather? Are they okay in apartments/townhouses? How expensive is it to get a tortoise and all the necessary accessories? And how much is it to keep a tortoise? (IE, budget?)

Thanks in advance for any tips! Feel free to throw as much as you want my way in terms of research, this is something I wouldn't be able to do until September at the earliest.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome. This is a great place to start your research. There is tons of great information here.


----------



## DocNezzy (Apr 20, 2011)

You have picked the ultimate place to learn. There are many experienced people with every species that I can think of. Price is going to depend on species and just how far you want to go with your soon to be addiction! Good luck. And welcome!


----------



## coreyc (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to the TFO that great your doing your research frist


----------



## bikerchicspain (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello and welcome, 
You have landed in the right place to get to know everything about torts and turtles.


----------



## jrholls (Apr 20, 2011)

Some people may not agree with me, but to keep a tort indoors can be quite expensive. 
There are some ways to cut corners for sure, but I've found it does take a bit of an investment to get everything you need. For example, you will need a suitable tortoise table or aquarium. Lighting can be expensive. If, for instance you need UVB for your tortoise, a bulb and fixture for it can be roughly $80 or more.
It is also recommended to take a new tort to a reptile vet to do a check for parasites or other problems, and this can cost about $100. 

I have a russian tortoise, and I figure I've spent over $1000 on stuff for her. This includes the lumber to build a large tortoise table, 4 clamp lamps, 4 lamp stands, 2 CHE's, 2 MVB's, lots of coco choir for substrate, a tile for feeding, a water dish, a couple log hides, an infrared thermometer, oh and the tort was $100 as well. I go a little overboard I know, and I know a lot of these items such as hides and enclosures can be obtained or built cheaper than I did it, but I love the little girl and want her to be as happy as possible. I also buy her organic foods, but I recommend that to everyone. I am currently building a new tort table out of better lumber that will become permanent furniture in my living room for her, and am into that well over $200. I also live in Maine, and during the summer I plan to give her as much outside time as possible, and for that I'll have to design some form of outdoor enclosure, but I don't think it'll be too expensive.

Another thing to consider, however, is that a tortoise will become part of your family and likely will outlive you. Obviously light bulbs need to be replaced every so often, and substrate will need to be changed out periodically, but most of this stuff is a one time expense. 

I don't have any other pets, but people bring their dogs to my house from time to time. Because my tort table is up off the ground about 3 feet or so, the dogs don't even notice that I have a tortoise. Because of your cats and bird, I would recommend getting a tort table or aquarium that has a top of some sort (screen or wire mesh) to it.

My RT has made me a happier person, and I think a tortoise can be a great pet for almost anyone. Good luck and I really do hope I didn't scare you off.


----------



## kitchentales (Apr 20, 2011)

@jrholls -

That is incredibly helpful and didn't scare me off in the slightest! I never thought of a table for the tortoise, but that is an excellent idea.

Can I ask how big your enclosure for her is? I know for my bird, I got as big a cage as I could afford and could fit, without being ridiculous. Same rule for tortoises?

And what do you do about travel? If you have to leave your tortoise at home, do you leave her with friends or have someone check on her...?

Anything else you think I should know that I didn't ask about?...


----------



## kitchentales (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh, another question for you: how much would you budget monthly/annually for a tortoise?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi kitchentales:

Welcome to the forum!!

May we know your name and where you are?

You're wise to be thinking about budgeting for the tortoise. You may go for months, even years with no problems, then one day need a vet. It can get expensive.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Apr 20, 2011)

kitchentales said:


> @jrholls -
> 
> That is incredibly helpful and didn't scare me off in the slightest! I never thought of a table for the tortoise, but that is an excellent idea.
> 
> ...



I have several large ( very large) rabbit cages, the torts ceramic bulb is clip on the top of the cage and so is the UVA/B, the cages are on platforms with wheels so in the summer they are outside when were in, of which my partner is a house husband, but that works for me and my torts.


----------



## kitchentales (Apr 20, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi kitchentales:
> 
> Welcome to the forum!!
> 
> ...



Of course! I'm Stacey, and I am currently in Calgary, AB (Canada). I know I've had one big vet visit for my bird when she flew into the window, so I have learned to budget monthly based on food/consumable stuff, and I try to set aside a certain amount of my income for emergencies, including vet visits.

---------------------------------



bikerchicspain said:


> I have several large ( very large) rabbit cages, the torts ceramic bulb is clip on the top of the cage and so is the UVA/B, the cages are on platforms with wheels so in the summer they are outside when were in, of which my partner is a house husband, but that works for me and my torts.



Yvonne, a rabbit cage is a good idea! So far I've been seeing a lot of self-made wooden structures, and rubbermaid containers. Seems like a lot of people are really creative about their tortoise enclosures!


----------



## jrholls (Apr 21, 2011)

kitchentales said:


> @jrholls -
> 
> Can I ask how big your enclosure for her is? I know for my bird, I got as big a cage as I could afford and could fit, without being ridiculous. Same rule for tortoises?
> 
> And what do you do about travel? If you have to leave your tortoise at home, do you leave her with friends or have someone check on her...?




The enclosure i'm building right now will be 7.5' by 2.5', and will come up to about 42" from the ground. The tray she'll live in will have 19" walls and I plan to put about 7-9" of substrate. I'll include pictures in a thread in the Enclosure forum when it gets closer to completion. 
The same rule about size definately applies to tortoises. It's dangerous to let a tort run around your house, so most of their time will be spent in their enclosure. 
As far as travel goes, you will have to make arangements for someone to check up on them. You can get away for a weekend or so, but anything longer than that I recommend a pet sitter of some sort to come by once a day to feed and clean up after them. We have a local pet sitter come by for $10 a visit. We've only had her come by twice, and she fell in love with our tort and is now researching getting a tort herself 

As far as budgeting goes (after getting all the start up supplies), I'd say around 20-40 dollars a month for food, treats etc. at the most.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

Here is an article that I wrote for people just like you. It will give you an idea about enclosures and needed equipment. Make sure to check out the links to other sites/articles and you will get a pretty good idea as to what kind of tortoise is best for you and how to care for it.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread...ive-or-Beginner-Tortoise-Owners#axzz1KAWLWukf


----------



## kitchentales (Apr 21, 2011)

kyryah said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Here is an article that I wrote for people just like you. It will give you an idea about enclosures and needed equipment. Make sure to check out the links to other sites/articles and you will get a pretty good idea as to what kind of tortoise is best for you and how to care for it.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread...ive-or-Beginner-Tortoise-Owners#axzz1KAWLWukf


I actually bookmarked that article on day 1, and keep referring back to it! It's a very well written article, and is definitely helping me make this decision! But thank you for linking it- I'm very grateful you wrote it!!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 22, 2011)

Before purchasing a tortoise you will have to research a certain breed..
Also a rabbit hutch is okay for a russian tortoise .... or something along those lines (desert species)
But a rabbit hutch is no good for a forest species such as a redfoot/yellowfoot i own a redfoot in a plastic based tortoise table and i have to mist him 4-6 times a day,
when you decide which you want make a new thread you will get even more people on there who have that breed it looks like you already have alot of help...
Also most people recommend a russian tortoise as a first time tortoise owner because they are low maintanence and stay small....my first and only tortoise was a redfoot which grows to a medium size ( 30cm---40cm--) in length and if you can afford that space and devote your time to it go for it! 
Also you will have to look for a reptile specialist around your area most vets do not have a clue and try getting as much money out of you as possible eventhough they probably dont know what they are on about most of the time.
Dont' let my age put you off i have a good ammount of excperience to give basic help and recomend basic requirements!


----------



## Laura (Jul 22, 2011)

Also.. A tortoise is not a type of pet you take out and play with. Some people find that very boring. 
Your biggest expense with be the initial ones.. enclosure, lights etc. then replacement lights along the way
and vet if needed. 
Once you get everything.. food is pretty cheap for a russian. If you eat veggies and salads.. they can share you you eat. 
Vacation: best to have a friend come take care of them. travel can be stressfull. 
Enclosure size.. the bigger the better. large Storage tote or bookcases.


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello
Welcome to the forum!
I am in Canada too so can possible help with some of the species that you might find etc.

In Red Deer in August 27-28th I think there is a big reptile Expo and there will be tortoises there for sure.Likely Russian, Greek, Hermanns, sulcatta, red foots.
You may gain a lot by attending a show like that-I would like to go too but its a bigger drive for me 13 hours each way I'm thinking-will have to see.

In Canadian Tire I just got a huge rubber maid tub for $23 dollars that my Bells Hinges are in and at peavey Mart they had stock tubs for $37 that will last my baby Hermanns a long time. I am always looking for ways to cut costs yet still provide what is needed.

If you want to know of any other info on stores with tortoises, a guy in Calgary that rescues them etc please PM me.

I think in Calgary you will be able to get quite a few types of tortoise so you have some choices to make.

I personally think the easiest for my climate in Manitoba is the Hermanns, Russian, Greek as our air is very dry and the humidity low in the Winter especially.They can be hibernated too if you wished to hibernate them.

I have red foots and love them but the humidity is a challenge here for sure.(but can be done)They are easy to feed due to their huge variety of suitable foods.

The sulcatas need a lot of indoor space in the Winter but otherwise would be happy in the Summer months outside on hotter days.
They do become huge tortoises but it seems they have big personalities too!

If I can help in any way, please ask
Good luck on your research


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 23, 2011)

Seems you have got..ALOT of help! 
Just do research and let your heart show you the way!


----------

